# cheverly bait shop



## supercast

Why we kept this guy in business he is so rude 
Stopped by today to get some worms , he brought out 2 old packs bleeding , I asked him to exchange them he took them back to the refrigerator then said go somewhere else 
I heard of many experirnces from other black folks yet we continue to support him 
If this was a white man's store all hell would break loose and name calling 
We all have to get togather and closed this guy down now 
This guy watches black folks around the store can you imagine Walmart does it openingly demontration would be all over this nation 
Another thing his goods are twice as much as other places yet u folks continue to shop there 
This is my final stop at his store lets get togather and closed this place down by not shoping there 
We don't need him he needs us


----------



## bayfishing12

Yes hkd I went in there looking around and I felt like a fIsh in an aquarium the way he was looking at me, like I wanted to steal some of his raggedy stuff has in there never went back


----------



## Big Rad

I've entered this store and engaged him in conversation and did not feel like I was being treated badly. The man has obviously been traumatized by past experiences. The last time I was there he just happened to be sorting his worms and the man sold me some excellent bloods. I've learned over the years that trust has to be earned just like respect. Just for the record, I am a large black man who some folks have said looks "dangerous". Taking that into account I'd say try to put folks at ease. Smile, ask questions, and treat the man like a friend and you might find that he is just trying to survive.
This approach has worked for me in the past so I continue to use it. Instead of saying you want some bloods, ask him about the condition first. This worked for me at Anglers too. The slaes clerk actually looked at them and tried to give me "good" bags.

The world is a tough place because we don't feel like putting in the effort to make it better. Mr K has a family to support and mouths to feed just like we do.


----------



## jigmeister

Big Rad said:


> I've entered this store and engaged him in conversation and did not feel like I was being treated badly. The man has obviously been traumatized by past experiences. The last time I was there he just happened to be sorting his worms and the man sold me some excellent bloods. I've learned over the years that trust has to be earned just like respect. Just for the record, I am a large black man who some folks have said looks "dangerous". Taking that into account I'd say try to put folks at ease. Smile, ask questions, and treat the man like a friend and you might find that he is just trying to survive.
> This approach has worked for me in the past so I continue to use it. Instead of saying you want some bloods, ask him about the condition first. This worked for me at Anglers too. The slaes clerk actually looked at them and tried to give me "good" bags.
> 
> The world is a tough place because we don't feel like putting in the effort to make it better. Mr K has a family to support and mouths to feed just like we do.


VERY well said and with sanity


----------



## tripleheetheet

Go buy Bloods somewhere else then. No one is forcing you to go to the shop or buy his worms which you have been doing. You contradict yourself because you say that it is terrible customer service but yet you keep on going there. I hate when grown men whine like little babies. Go by your Bloods from anglers and see if there is better value haha


----------



## earl of DC

tripleheetheet said:


> go buy bloods somewhere else then. No one is forcing you to go to the shop or buy his worms which you have been doing. You contradict yourself because you say that it is terrible customer service but yet you keep on going there. I hate when grown men whine like little babies. Go by your bloods from anglers and see if there is better value haha


x2


----------



## tripleheetheet

Minor cast. Keep your whines in a private forum and not in a public forum this is not productive to anyone here


----------



## Doug81

A little off topic but it always bugs me when a bait shop has their worms behind the counter so you can't look at them first. Then if they're crappy you feel pressure to buy them because they're already out and probably instantly being rung up. If places are worried about worm theft, just put them near front of store to keep an eye on them. There's a couple places I try to avoid if possible because of this


----------



## twcrawford

I'm not sure how Mr. K treated you. I've never had problems with Mr. K. I surely don't cosign bloody worms. I may not know everything, but I know you gotta be tough to own a store in Landover. I usually go to Freds in Waldorf. Sometimes Freds cashier folks are a little edgy, I try to ignore it. I just figure they had a bad customer.


----------



## tripleheetheet

It's not about disrespect it's called take it or leave it. Someone will buy it ..Blood worms have a usable span of about up to two weeks in the fridge as they deteriorate. You probably got the week old ones.. Last time I went he was sold out.


----------



## tripleheetheet

He's a one-man shop and have to worry about thieves how would you like it if someone stole something something from you?


----------



## Fish Snatcha

Big Rad said:


> I've entered this store and engaged him in conversation and did not feel like I was being treated badly. The man has obviously been traumatized by past experiences. The last time I was there he just happened to be sorting his worms and the man sold me some excellent bloods. I've learned over the years that trust has to be earned just like respect. Just for the record, I am a large black man who some folks have said looks "dangerous". Taking that into account I'd say try to put folks at ease. Smile, ask questions, and treat the man like a friend and you might find that he is just trying to survive.
> This approach has worked for me in the past so I continue to use it. Instead of saying you want some bloods, ask him about the condition first. This worked for me at Anglers too. The slaes clerk actually looked at them and tried to give me "good" bags.
> 
> The world is a tough place because we don't feel like putting in the effort to make it better. Mr K has a family to support and mouths to feed just like we do.


He definitely watches me like a hawk but, I always looked at it like his store isn't in the best of neighborhoods and he has a crapload of things that can easily be put in the pocket. I usually ask some random questions here and there and never had any real problems with him.. I'm black as well by the way


----------



## supercast

I managed stores for years and the 1st rule respect and politeness to all customers they are your income the golden rule the customer always right 
I did most of my shopping at Angler if I am that side of the bay they always treated me like a customer , most time they brought the tray of worms to choose from 
I don't have a problem with other tackle shops 
Few minutes ago I was talking to another fisherman who had a similar confrontation with him fee weeks ago
This guy Kim is dam rude


----------



## Talapia

If you don't like it go somewhere else...


----------



## tripleheetheet

So you treat your customers that possibly steal from you and maybe have stolen stuff with respect and politeness. Customers not always right if that was the truth a lot of things would be free or have lifetime warranties on crappy reals


----------



## Croaker D

Mr.Kim is fcking rude as hell, been going to this guy for years. But his worms are the best in this area that I've seen. With that beeing said I want the best value for my money and at $12.70 a dozen I promise you wont find better, so what I do is never give him the time to be rude or watch me around his store like I 've seen him do people while serving me, what I do is go in go straight to the counter get your worms and don't look at nothing else he has to offer theres so many different places for that but not for that quality of bloodworm! If you go past waysons corner next door to the old tackle shop that guy keeps nice worms too for a while last year he had mr.K sized worms and have nice ones now. Just thought I would throw that out there fyi


----------



## Porgy Mike

The reason we all go here is because he has the BEST worms and we put up with it. I can count on him having all nice size worms. Not just a few big ones on top and the bottom small.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM

I've gone there for worms for years, he tried me before and I put him in his place and have not had a problem since. I only buy worms and sinkers from him bought rods in the past he just doesn't have what I want. The problem is the other guy's that go in there and steal makes us all look bad, black and white or any other ethnicity for that matter. Just let him know how you feel about what he's doing


----------



## Hueski

If you don't like his product don't buy from there. Convenience versus humility. I buy from him all the time. I go it keep short and sweet and rollout.

Thats the bottom line. Thats anywhere. 
Tightlines.
Be safe out there.


----------



## Porgy Mike

Supercast -

Not taking any side. For real - I am not from here I am a native NYer who moved down here 6 yrs ago. I don't have the history with this Mr Kim like many of you. 

I completely overstand racial profiling and being targeted as a shopper. I was born and raised in Harlem. Fishing is just something that I absolutely enjoy, and I will not allow Mr. Kim or anyone to take away from that. I work hard all week and play hard catching a few fish on the weekends. 

So I have a brief encounter with this cat and he is doing his hater thing or whatever. I am not giving this dude no stacks. Trust its all short for sure under a grip. 

If it means that much to you I'm down with the boycot or whatever, I just don't know of many places that have better worms that close to home. Mr Kim worms last me for a long while. I put them in my refrigerator with I keep them in that seaweed and put them in a old babywipes container. They will last a few weeks if not longer.


----------



## MisterBrown

Tracker01 said:


> So now we are talking about taking his head off with a swing and a racist video. No wonder he watches people. By the way go one block up to the the little store at the split and ask that man about how his customers love him. Oh I forgot he was shot DEAD by one of his loving customers. If you dont think wal mart is not watching you think again. Maybe history has made mr kim the way he is.


I was just throwing in some Ice Cube to reference that I understand as a black man how the op feels. What he feels is/was pretty common...Of course more with corner stores and liquor stores as opposed to fishing tackle shops. I'm not saying he is right...Personally, I moved past those kinds of feelings as I got older. But I understand where he is coming from.


----------



## StriperSlayerG1

You know did you ever think its not just the " black man" he is watching? It is Cheverly you know. Not the greatest area. He is probably watching everyone. Just don't go there if you don't like the bait shop. Pretty simple idea.


----------



## MisterBrown

StriperSlayerG1 said:


> You know did you ever think its not just the " black man" he is watching? It is Cheverly you know. Not the greatest area. He is probably watching everyone. Just don't go there if you don't like the bait shop. Pretty simple idea.


It depends. He is probably profiling (which I understand) - If 85 out of of 100 bruthas causes him problems, likely, he will keep his eye on the bruthas. Maybe some latinos, too.

I doubt he is watching a young white family with some kids. lol

But who else is there to watch in that predominately black area?

It is what it is.


----------



## tripleheetheet

Microcast he knows who you are and your banned from by his worms. Take care of grown crying baby has somewhere else lol


----------



## vdatfly1

I do not think Mr. K is a racist but more of a complete jerk. He has his favorites and customers he is loyal to that are black. He does not have the best bloodworms just the most convenient location. I have been in worst bait shops in Glen Bernie, Lexington Park, etc etc. The whole bad neighborhood thing is funny. He pays a high insurance for his location. Nothing worth stealing in the store and its all covered by his insurance. Cheverly is no worst than pasenda. Anglers and the Tackle Box service is just as bad if not worst.


----------



## PandaBearJeff

vdatfly1 said:


> I do not think Mr. K is a racist but more of a complete jerk. He has his favorites and customers he is loyal to that are black. He does not have the best bloodworms just the most convenient location. I have been in worst bait shops in Glen Bernie, Lexington Park, etc etc. The whole bad neighborhood thing is funny. He pays a high insurance for his location. Nothing worth stealing in the store and its all covered by his insurance. Cheverly is no worst than pasenda. Anglers and the Tackle Box service is just as bad if not worst.


Lol, yea. doesn't make much sense.... If you want someone to come back... but than again. 

Where else are you going to get blood worms? Haha power play. Your move peasant.


----------



## MrWiskers

Ok I have say back long enough don't mean to bust your bubble buuuuut......I have been in mr parks store hundreds of times I even worked there for a short time. I have been going there over 30 years and I get the same leer as everyone else when in the narrow isles. I also happen to be a WHITE MAN WITH GLASSES . So to say Mr. Parks is racist is just crazy . I have seen people snatch and run while working there for 4 months I witnessed at least 8 snatch and run. Of these White Black and Hispanic all stole and got away. The store was broken into while I worked there the thieves broke out a few cinder blocks and crackled through the back wall. It has been robbed many times at gunpoint. There was a bullet shatter in the front bullet proof glass that was up front. Mr Parks is rude and straight to the point but most of that is cultural not racist. He was a general in the South Korean army works at the store 7 days a week most times . He used to have a shotgun in the gun rack behind the counter but had to take it down after using it on a robber almost killing the person. He now has a sword behind the counter and keeps the heat lower profile now. He has no problem protecting himself and what's his . Like someone else said the Korean store owner just a couple hundred yards away was killed and burned by a regular customer so why should he be so trusting?????


----------



## wildawes

I grew up in Hyattsville, and have dealt with Mr Kim on numerous occasions. I cannot say that I have ever had a problem with him. Racial profiling, sure it happens, and I could care less. While it is great to pretend that we all judge each individual and never group a race, or class, we all do it. If Mr. Kim has done you wrong, don't buy from him. If you like his product but not his attitude, suck it up and remember that it is a business transaction and nothing more. 

I always try to view it from the other persons point of view and I can understand him being apprehensive in that area. While all of us here posting will testify we have never been anything other than polite to Mr. Kim, we are not the only customers he deals with. And he just like us has his good and bad days. Yes, he is the only bait shop in the area, but he is a private business and not a public service. He owes you nothing. Paying for a product is not the same as paying taxes. 

I am sure if you ask around people will feel they have been mistreated at every bait shop in the area. And you have the right to go elsewhere, if you feel the need to exercise it, do so.


----------



## SpeedRacer

If it's any consolation, he's was rude to me for years before he started to treat me or should I say speak to me nicely. My experience goes way back. I am Asian. Don't think he's racist. I think that's just his demeanor. Lol. Not saying being rude is right either.




MrWiskers said:


> Ok I have say back long enough don't mean to bust your bubble buuuuut......I have been in mr parks store hundreds of times I even worked there for a short time. I have been going there over 30 years and I get the same leer as everyone else when in the narrow isles. I also happen to be a WHITE MAN WITH GLASSES . So to say Mr. Parks is racist is just crazy . I have seen people snatch and run while working there for 4 months I witnessed at least 8 snatch and run. Of these White Black and Hispanic all stole and got away. The store was broken into while I worked there the thieves broke out a few cinder blocks and crackled through the back wall. It has been robbed many times at gunpoint. There was a bullet shatter in the front bullet proof glass that was up front. Mr Parks is rude and straight to the point but most of that is cultural not racist. He was a general in the South Korean army works at the store 7 days a week most times . He used to have a shotgun in the gun rack behind the counter but had to take it down after using it on a robber almost killing the person. He now has a sword behind the counter and keeps the heat lower profile now. He has no problem protecting himself and what's his . Like someone else said the Korean store owner just a couple hundred yards away was killed and burned by a regular customer so why should he be so trusting?????


----------



## Irie_Angler

I think if any of us ran that store for as long as he has in that part of town we wouldn't act much different, probably worse or just close up shop all together. Sure he keeps an eye on everyone - People have been stealing from him since day one, he's been threatened violently, held up, robbed, etc. I've been in there many times and he has been always been pleasant to me - he gave me a better box of worms when I asked, now he always shows them to me before ringing me up. He's even stayed open to wait for me when I called and told him I was running late to pick up some bait. He is in a tough part of town and runs a store that is easy to steal from. He could put his entire inventory behind plexiglass and we would all understand why, but he doesn't.


----------



## tripleheetheet

Keyword is if ...this isn't a McDonald's he is not a Walmart heis a private business and can also refuse service to you. Being rude it's not a crime but stealing is. Deal wit it and move on. Are you seriously obsessed with about Mr. Kim to start another post. are you a stalker? He is well aware of who you are and he will not sell anything to you he does. By the way we both agreed that you are a whiny kid that has severe mental issues


----------



## Irie_Angler

supercast said:


> I tried to share my experience with Kim Parks which brought out all types of discussions some went as far to say he has guns / sword under his counter
> If this was a mc Donald Maceys Walmart Target all hell would break loose
> Just last year a case was filed against Walmart for profiling therefore why we allowed this guy to get away with it for years just for blood worms
> I am please to say the matter now in the hands of the proper authority and will move on to the NAACP
> This guy will stop being disrespectful to all people
> He needs us consumers more than we need him
> I should have done thus 7 years ago during my present the way he treated 3 black ladies who were simple asking him info about types of rods


 
What now, a March on Cheverly Sports?


----------



## StriperSlayerG1

Some bodies neets to learnt how ta speak on da intanets.


----------



## Irie_Angler

"u will never reach my station in life or even come close l am no commoner"

Please tell me you are referring to your ability to catch fish...


----------



## greeneon98

Big Rad said:


> I've entered this store and engaged him in conversation and did not feel like I was being treated badly. The man has obviously been traumatized by past experiences. The last time I was there he just happened to be sorting his worms and the man sold me some excellent bloods. I've learned over the years that trust has to be earned just like respect. Just for the record, I am a large black man who some folks have said looks "dangerous". Taking that into account I'd say try to put folks at ease. Smile, ask questions, and treat the man like a friend and you might find that he is just trying to survive.
> This approach has worked for me in the past so I continue to use it. Instead of saying you want some bloods, ask him about the condition first. This worked for me at Anglers too. The slaes clerk actually looked at them and tried to give me "good" bags.
> 
> The world is a tough place because we don't feel like putting in the effort to make it better. Mr K has a family to support and mouths to feed just like we do.


----------



## greeneon98

Although I've never been there, I can understand how his behavior as you described can make you feel. But, is he the only place where you can purchase blood worms? If I'm offended at a place where I spend my dollars, they would feel a personal boycott from me. Especially, if they were not the only place where I could purchase items that I wanted. The best way to hurt a bad business is not to spend your dollars there and soon they would have no business. Just my $00.02 for what its worth.


----------



## PandaBearJeff

vdatfly1 said:


> Peasant? Do not use bloodworms. More than one way to catch a fish.


lol not calling you a peasant. It was like an innuendo. To be honest, idk what that term would be called but an innuendo is the only way i can describe. My vocabulary is lacking. jeez, it sure helps explaining very opaque or ambiguous feeling, that take's a crap load of sentences to explain. 

And how old is this guy man. He's korean, probably came to america why? because either a few things, he ran away from the military in korea, he was broke, he was chased out by money issues, running away from his past, etc. etc. People don't come to america unless the place they came from sucked some Asssss. 

Like damn, some mexicans take a john boat and paddle it across the ocean to get here. 

Maybe the whole american dream thing didn't work out so well. There are reasons why people end up this way, and become so cold and bitter and hateful and selfish. People aren't born like that, besides the few exceptional psychopaths that do some damage on society. 

Just might not be a racist thing, just he's a bitter person. But people like that need love the most.


----------



## scorpioreno40

StriperSlayerG1 said:


> Some bodies neets to learnt how ta speak on da intanets.


 Best Post. LMAO.


----------



## vdatfly1

No problem. I agree.


----------



## Tracker01

Striper good post


----------



## tripleheetheet

Mr. Kim has given me free cups of worms I am respectful to him. Micro cast I hope you're not with this every single business because they will spit in your food.

I might but I have to say that the hardest working people are Hispanic and Koreans. They don't have labor laws in their country so that is why they want to come here


----------



## BubbaHoTep

I deleted some of the posts that were personal attacks or could be interpreted as inflammatory, and some posts got zapped in the "crossfire." P&S has no problem with folks sharing their experiences with particular businesses, but the personal attacks/insults are not allowed.


----------



## MisterBrown

You deleted my post to a *classic* Ice Cube track. Racist. White man always throwing his weight around...



BubbaHoTep said:


> I deleted some of the posts that were personal attacks or could be interpreted as inflammatory, and some posts got zapped in the "crossfire." P&S has no problem with folks sharing their experiences with particular businesses, but the personal attacks/insults are not allowed.


----------



## StriperSlayerG1

MisterBrown said:


> You deleted my post to a *classic* Ice Cube track. Racist. White man always throwing his weight around...


The Black Panthers site is Blackpanther.org. Post some fishing pics or stories not race whining. Were here for fishing and the enjoyment of it no matter what color we are , we are not here for complaining.


----------



## Hooked4Life

My experiences as a patron of Cheverly's have been very civil and all business. I ask for BW and Kim (as he introduced himself) brings out the cups and opens them so I can check them and if I likes, I buy. He'll even share the skinny on the local bite if you ask. I don't think he's any more prejudice than the average bloke, and like most people he probably responds to the vibe he receives from people. Then again, I be lookin like a million bucks so..you know, that may be the exception


----------



## MisterBrown

StriperSlayerG1 said:


> The Black Panthers site is Blackpanther.org. Post some fishing pics or stories not race whining. Were here for fishing and the enjoyment of it no matter what color we are , we are not here for complaining.


Tongue in cheek, StriperSlayer


----------



## StriperSlayerG1

MisterBrown said:


> Tongue in cheek, StriperSlayer


 Got ya


----------



## supercast

Strange thing happens last night on the pier without I saying anything 
2 guyes were talkng about blood worms and kim's store came up between them 
One of the Anglers said he went to his store to buy some triple hooks 
Identical hooks same amt and # but the prices were different 
He simple brought this to his attention , kim's utterance was the same take or leave it go some where else the guy got into a verbal confrotation with him who said he will not go back there 
I know he is a private owner which means he is in a position to more courteous to all his customers no more no less 
We are not trying to get free worms customers should feel welcome in all places of business public / private


----------



## tripleheetheet

Ice cubes rap song is racist what if I put a song up about blacks eating fried chicken and watermelons?


----------



## tripleheetheet

Never saw a sign stating he ll beat prices ... Is that what u do at walmart?


----------



## Mastrbaitr

I went in today after hearing about the BW from this thread and let me give you the skinny on Mr. Kim. I witnessed 6 customers walk into the place and Mr. Kim knew them by name. They ask for worms and he show them what they are buying so if your complaining that your getting bad worms then your lying or you don't know what fresh BW looks like. As for his attitude, he's a first generation korean which means that respect is a high priority for him. If you haven't noticed Americans seriously lack manners and etiquette when compared to the rest of the world. If you get the stink eye from him it's probably because he doesn't recognize you, doesn't like you, or you look that shady. A million dollars look to some means fresh clothes from the flea market. I've sent the shadiest( pretty sure that's not a word but bear with me) looking guys to all white neighborhoods to knock on doors and sell pizza coupons and I have walked through the best of the best and the worst of the worst areas(dirt floors..no bs). It's all in how you sell yourself. It's all about the ABC's. Always Be Closing. Everyone is selling something whether it be goods or themselves. If you want a positive reaction from the people around you maybe you need to stop blaming others for not buying your $hit, and man the fu(k up and realize that maybe what your selling isn't that good. As for Mr. Kim he knows he's got the best in the area so pay up or shut up. I'm pretty sure that he has enough regulars(including me as of today) that he's doesn't care about the feelings of some random thug wannabe. If your hurt, cry me a river so I can build you a bridge. I understand the man so I can't blame him for the way he is because of his circumstances just like I can't blame other people considering the 5-0 as abusive and corrupt and mistrusting them. Since this is the same neck of the woods, how about the fire dept? Are all of them just like the ones who let that man die in front of their firehouse in D.C. I don't think so. If anyone gleams one thing from this then let it be this, get off your high horse and stop acting like a whinny little bit(h. What your selling ain't $hit, so your S.O.L.


----------



## MisterBrown

tripleheetheet said:


> Ice cubes rap song is racist what if I put a song up about blacks eating fried chicken and watermelons?


Context is important, here. (For me.)

Ice Cube was telling a story about life in South Central...He was speaking from his perspective on what was going on in the streets at the time in LA -- His whole album "Death Certificate" was pretty much showing how race relations, cultural clashes in an artistic way of being a reporter as to what was going on then...Which was kind of a foretelling of the LA riots.

He wasn't just spewing angry, hateful ****, with no justification.

On the other side, if someone has a beef with the ill **** that some black people do, and wanna drop fried chicken & watermelon lyrics in to tell a story, then you have free speech to do that. 

I am all for it...I am the wrong person to ask this...I see all sides...


----------



## Tracker01

Super please read your post before you hit the post button. I mean do yourself a favor. As for the two anglers if there were really any , this is not a flea market, he does not have to barter with any one.


----------



## bloodworm

You could say pretty much the same to Ken Lamb of The Tackle Box ive seen him an asshole when it comes to employeewise but he gets you as a customer because he has everything you will need for the area and he will special order if its not there. No wonder why some customers cant stand there. It gets so crazy that the SOMD MSSA gets free Eagle Claw rods for taking children fishing to PLO that only Joe and the members know not Mr.Lamb and everyone knows and his bull**** is hush hush.


----------



## tripleheetheet

MAsterbautr i'm with you on this one the customers attitude is crappy deters the seller as he knows he has great worms as they are frequently sold out. I have been getting them for years and sometimes he'll throw in extra bait for free because I treat them with respect and like wise but if you act like an asshole he ll treat you like it asshole. Nothing personal just business the worm sell, he does not need to be a salesman. Whenever I go to Florida or South Carolina I go get three batches from him. One sign that I saw at a local business was your attitude will determine the price and this was the local guns store. Most businesses fail within the first year he has been there for over 20 years and he has a million dollar home that he worked hard for. He is open six days a week


----------



## Shooter

Since this thread isn't going anywhere but down and no useful information is being gained I am going to use my American Indian power, hate all you immigrants (that means all of you including my own impure blood) to clean up this crap pile.

Now don't make BubbaHo get his butt whuppen stick out so we can all get along,, for you new kiddies BubbaHo is the nice Mod and my job is to pass out the dunce hats and sit folks in the time out corner.

If all this isn't a big enough hint,,,,, if you have a problem with a person or store make sure it has nothing to do with race and if it does don't post it here,,,, cause my skinning knife is a ragged edge oyster shell.


----------



## CoolDude

It's real simple folks. For those of you who aren't black you will never understand. For those of you who are black...we have to deal with being put under a microscope - DAILY. It's part of the underlying problem with prejudice in this country. Centuries have been spent making black folks look bad. The last few decades have shown other races that we aren't all bad...but if one person messes up it breaths life back into the stereotype. You have to learn to encounter people like a PR move (public relations)...put on your best face and make it easier for the next minority that follows in your footsteps. It will take forever for the perception of skin color to be erased. If it's not poaching hispanics than it's stealing black folks. Forever seems like a long time, but please remember...you will have your skin color for the rest of your life.

BTW, I Mr. K would have to straight disrespect me before I stop buying worms at his place. I come in his store and walk every aisle...I'm kind of quiet so he and I don't chit chat too much. He knows my fishing buddy who is a very large black guy. Worms he gives my buddy are better than worms he gives me when I come solo. However, he is fair in the fact that he's told me that if they aren't up to par...bring them back. His hours are tough, but when the alternative is Walmart...you learn to appreciate the guy. One of his worms is equal to 3 Walmart worms and 2 Angler's worms. It's fishing season so there really is no reason for either of those 2 stores to sell worms that are 1/8th inch in diameter and 2 inches long. That's just plain rediculous. One Mr. K worm is enough to bait 6 or 8 hooks whereas one from the competitor might bait 2 or 3 hooks on average.


----------



## MisterBrown

Ok, sorry to bump this post, but, I was in Cheverly getting my car fixed, have a trip planned for tomorrow, so I decided to see if ish is as bad as claimed in this post.

Bottom line is: As a black man, with dreads, and someone who could look like a domestic insurgent and scare Mr. K, I have to say, dude was super cool with me. He seemed gentle and laid back. He greeted another brutha who came in looking for bloods with a similar vibe.

Anyway, to make a long story short, even though I am not a regular, and a first-time customer, he went OUT OF THE WAY to HAND PICK fresh monster bloods that were not packaged for retail. We talked and he was VERY NICE. We had a great vibe. I thought he was gonna invite me over for dinner. Maybe he just got done smashing some chick and was in a good mood or something, but, I legitimately found someone who was a cool dude who probably appreciates a good interaction with the customer. 

With that said, I wouldn't doodoo on this man from my experience...


----------



## supercast

The reason his rude behavior was exposed and from calls to him he now realized some folks will no longer accepts it and will go as far to take him to court 
I am glad he treated you well and I hope he keeps it up 
In business nothing can beat a satisfied customer
You mentioned you are a black man and wears a dread comes back to the saying never judge a book by the cover 
IRIE


----------



## MulGoGi

Man this thread is very entertaining... 

Korea has labor law.

I have never been to Mr. Kim's shop... but I can imagine how he is carefully monitoring his goods from getting stolen by all races.

I do the same. When I see a huge white black hispanic or asian man approaching me, I put my hand in my pocket and grab my car key and wallet while swearing to myself that I will never let them go.

Stereotyping in that sense is bad but its a good precaution in an effort to prepare for the worst case.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

This thread really has to go.


----------



## MisterBrown

Mastrbaitr said:


> This thread really has to go.


Why? Lot of opinions, differing perspectives, controversial...


----------



## MisterBrown

supercast said:


> The reason his rude behavior was exposed and from calls to him he now realized some folks will no longer accepts it and will go as far to take him to court


You could be right. That thought crossed my mind.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

MisterBrown said:


> Why? Lot of opinions, differing perspectives, controversial...


You missed the previous 4 posts that the admin took down due to the inappropriate rants of supercast. Supercast is an admitted racist and I will reiterate that maybe it's not the color of your skin that turn people off to you but how you present yourself. If you haven't noticed the owner of cheverly apparently has been there for years. So how can a someone who supposedly dislikes blacks work and make a living in cheverly? Peeps need ta stop using their skin color as a reson for others disliking them. Maybe their just a$$holes with a chip on their shoulder. I'm a business owner in Lanham with an actual brick and mortar store. Not some person who thinks themselves a business owner just because they work for themselves so I understand Mr Kim as well as the customers. I Have been fortunate enough to have experienced both sides of the counter in food service and retail sales as a minority. IMHO everyone needs to read Dale Carnegie's How To Win Friends And Influence People. Maybe then they will realize that in the scope of things, they're not as big of a fish when they swim in the ocean.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

supercast said:


> The reason his rude behavior was exposed and from calls to him he now realized some folks will no longer accepts it and will go as far to take him to court
> I am glad he treated you well and I hope he keeps it up
> In business nothing can beat a satisfied customer
> You mentioned you are a black man and wears a dread comes back to the saying never judge a book by the cover
> IRIE




Or he just acts like a dick to you becaus he doesn't like you and would like it if you didn't come back to his store. Ever think about that?


----------



## nuppey

Fellas and Ladies,

Everything is true about Mr. Kim and he can be rude, but I think it is more of a culture thing. It's like your grandfather or uncle that is suck in their ways. I have been going there for several years and I called him on 4th of July Friday to see what time he would be closings. He rushed me off the phone but I know that is how he is. I was running late and other customers were in there as well and I joked with him that he would not be closing at 2:30 today I have called him a few times and he has stayed open until I got there as well. He is not the greatest costumer service guy I will attempt. He doesn't know my name but he is very sharp with faces. I got my licenses there, bought a rod, weights, lights, bells, hooks and etc from him. Just try having a convo with him he will warm up but you have to understand he is working by himself and some folks have sticky hands!! As some of you know some of those folks that fish. If he is not busy he will shoot the breeze with you, but if he is busy forget about it. He has the best bw unless you are going to the eastern shore! It's simple if you don't like a business don't support it!!I went to get a battery in my watch the other day in Grenbelt as I have for several of my family watches and the guy doesn't speak great English, but we talk about fishing which is common ground. Mr. Kim doesn't know you if you roll through there to get bw 4X out of the year...come on man. Let's all get a grip and focus on things that really matter. Hopefully this is the last thread about Cheverly Sports. I think it is great that we can educate each other about our experiences as consumers and get some common ground. :fishing:


----------



## Dave.b

supercast said:


> The reason his rude behavior was exposed and from calls to him he now realized some folks will no longer accepts it and will go as far to take him to court
> I am glad he treated you well and I hope he keeps it up
> In business nothing can beat a satisfied customer
> You mentioned you are a black man and wears a dread comes back to the saying never judge a book by the cover
> IRIE


Take him to court...for what? Being rude? LOL No one owes you anything, including politeness.


----------



## jigmeister

Thank the LORD I moved away from the **** HOLE known as PG CAINTY 20 plus years ago. Can't wait to hear the next call for "reparations" . When I was coming up , the Cheverly Sports Fair as it was called then, was owned by by my neighbors, the Rorbach family. I think they still own the building and lease it to Mr. Kim. Why do you think they got out of the business ? The whole area is a ****ing crime laden **** pile.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

jigmeister said:


> Thank the LORD I moved away from the **** HOLE known as PG CAINTY 20 plus years ago. Can't wait to hear the next call for "reparations" . When I was coming up , the Cheverly Sports Fair as it was called then, was owned by by my neighbors, the Rorbach family. I think they still own the building and lease it to Mr. Kim. Why do you think they got out of the business ? The whole area is a ****ing crime laden **** pile.


Hey brotha some people aren't as fortunate as you, so we live and make due with what we got. Wish you grew up with me in east Baltimore in the 80's and 90's. You would be singing a different tune.


----------



## PandaBearJeff

Mastrbaitr said:


> Hey brotha some people aren't as fortunate as you, so we live and make due with what we got. Wish you grew up with me in east Baltimore in the 80's and 90's. You would be singing a different tune.


If he grew up with you in East Baltimore in the 80's and 90's, he would be dead.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

PandaBearJeff said:


> If he grew up with you in East Baltimore in the 80's and 90's, he would be dead.


Yea but living on the 14000 block of east Fayette had it's charm too. Being able to go to the corner to blue point crab house and walk home with a bushel in 5 min plus 7-11 across the street had $0.50 cod fish cakes with crackers.....I wouldn't give that experience up for nothing.


----------



## PandaBearJeff

hehe i don't mean it on your home town. Maybe jigmeister was you know... kinda... soft...


----------



## surfnsam

jigmeister said:


> Thank the LORD I moved away from the **** HOLE known as PG CAINTY 20 plus years ago. Can't wait to hear the next call for "reparations" . When I was coming up , the Cheverly Sports Fair as it was called then, was owned by by my neighbors, the Rorbach family. I think they still own the building and lease it to Mr. Kim. Why do you think they got out of the business ? The whole area is a ****ing crime laden **** pile.


I grew up in Bladensburg. By the mid 70s the area turned into a shtt hole. Chev. Sports was the place for bait for years now you couldn't pay me to go there.


----------



## earl of DC

jigmeister said:


> Thank the LORD I moved away from the **** HOLE known as PG CAINTY 20 plus years ago. Can't wait to hear the next call for "reparations" . When I was coming up , the Cheverly Sports Fair as it was called then, was owned by by my neighbors, the Rorbach family. I think they still own the building and lease it to Mr. Kim. Why do you think they got out of the business ? The whole area is a ****ing crime laden **** pile.





surfnsam said:


> I grew up in Bladensburg. By the mid 70s the area turned into a shtt hole. Chev. Sports was the place for bait for years now you couldn't pay me to go there.


so both of you all decided to move away when blacks started to move in the county then you all started to down the county. let me tell you all something, I dont feel sorry for Mr Kim cause he truly knew what he was getting in before he took over the business. the man do business with the majority of blacks and have hispanics workin for him in the liquor store, & i supposed to feel sorry for him. I am black & dont need no reparations as some of you all replied in codes.


----------



## bayfishing12

This thread needs to be closed before it goes too far buy the fuc**ng worms or don't!!!


----------



## HuskyMD

wow. maybe we could all just get together and fish?


----------



## MulGoGi

HuskyMD said:


> wow. maybe we could all just get together and fish?


all get together and fish? i am afraid there will be blood spillng...


----------



## Mastrbaitr

HuskyMD said:


> wow. maybe we could all just get together and fish?


What you don't realize is that we all do fish together we just don't know it. I'll put money down that if I go anywhere to fish in maryland a P&S member is there.


----------



## Dave.b

HuskyMD said:


> wow. maybe we could all just get together and fish?


Who is bringing the blood worms?


----------



## Dave.b

Mastrbaitr said:


> What you don't realize is that we all do fish together we just don't know it. I'll put money down that if I go anywhere to fish in maryland a P&S member is there.


I would bet on it too.


----------



## earl of DC

my problem is that i hear people criticizing the cheverly area aka PG county but yet ive never had a problem from this area just like ive never had problems going to Tochtermans in Bmore. like i said Mr Kim makes Plenty $$$ from the law abiding citizens of PG county and if hes alright with that i am d... sure alright with it !!! so if you all dont like these areas, good that means it more big BWs for the brothers and the latinos !!! LOL


----------



## Mastrbaitr

earl of DC said:


> my problem is that i hear people criticizing the cheverly area aka PG county but yet ive never had a problem from this area just like ive never had problems going to Tochtermans in Bmore. like i said Mr Kim makes Plenty $$$ from the law abiding citizens of PG county and if hes alright with that i am d... sure alright with it !!! so if you all dont like these areas, good that means it more big BWs for the brothers and the latinos !!! LOL



Truth.


----------



## QBALL

MulGoGi said:


> all get together and fish? i am afraid there will be blood spillng...


bloodworms maybe lol


----------



## QBALL

Mastrbaitr said:


> Truth.


preach!


----------



## transamsam98

Dave.b said:


> Who is bringing the blood worms?


As long as they are Cheverleys worms game on lol


----------



## Mastrbaitr

Ya kno what that actually sounds like a really good idea. If we go fishing in groups you save money on bait and gas.


----------



## QBALL

Mastrbaitr said:


> Ya kno what that actually sounds like a really good idea. If we go fishing in groups you save money on bait and gas.


exactly and tolls!


----------



## supercast

Why as black folks we allows other people to come in our neighborhoods treat us with disrespect and we continue to love them as long as they give us the hog belly and feet to eat


----------



## Mastrbaitr

supercast said:


> Why as black folks we allows other people to come in our neighborhoods treat us with disrespect and we continue to love them as long as they give us the hog belly and feet to eat


Dude it must be hard to carry around such a large chip on your shoulder. Try not to pigeon hole entire groups of people but that is a good question. Please share why you let people disrespect you? If you don't let others do that, then what have you personally done to help the situation since you must have personally seen such things happening. Do you educate others and try to elevate the perception of blacks and break stereotypes? Btw pork belly and feet is eaten by about 90% of the world. Go to any Korean restaurant and order some. Any group activity does not count. I want to know what you personally do.


----------



## supercast

Get your facts less than 1 % of world population eat hog belly/feet and Korean restaurant does not serve such things 
Now I carried more than a chip on my shoulder for my black people I am sick and tired to see my people being used snd abused by other people


----------



## Mastrbaitr

supercast said:


> Get your facts less than 1 % of world population eat hog belly/feet and Korean restaurant does not serve such things
> Now I carried more than a chip on my shoulder for my black people I am sick and tired to see my people being used snd abused by other people



Hog belly is bacon dumbass.......and pigs feet are eaten around the world and if you go to honey pig on rt 40(Korean BBQ spot) ask for the pigs feet. If you got the balls order some veal intestines to grill up. Very tasty no bull****. If you would like I can educate you on different foods you can try from around the world right here in MD. You game? When should we meet up? One more thing you never answered what you do to elevate black folks since your sick and tired if seeing others abused. I'm sure you don't just complain about problems right? So what is it that you do to help again?


----------



## HuskyMD

I was born white and upper middle class. I went to high school in a tiny town where there were only about 90 people in my graduating class. Of the 90 of us, there was one mulata, one hispanic girl from Panama who did not speak any spanish, no Asians, and the rest of us were white. You could drive 30 minutes away and be in an area where there were almost no white people. It was extremely segregated and mostly based on income. After college I moved to the DC area where I went to work as a fed, had kids, and supported a family with one income. I've always lived in neighborhoods where I was the minority as a white person until the last 6 years. Now, after the separation, I'm in a trailer park, and it's 50-50. What I have learned is there are people (white and minorities) who are nice, down to Earth people who are just trying to get by. Then there are racist as chit people (also white and minorities) who grew up hating other people for no good reason. These people are rarely happy and rarely succeed in life. Sadly, these people generally have their parents, gangs, or mentors to thank for these beliefs. growing up in an all white school and not being around many minorities, I heard inappropriate racist jokes and stereotypes in school over the years. It took life experiences to unlearn these stereotypes. I've since lived in South America for two years - spending time in Uruguay, Argentina, and Brazil. I am fluent in Spanish. I love other cultures and listen to music from other countries. However, reading the crap on this board and in this thread doesn't exactly inspire and restore my faith in humanity. The hatred is strong here. Yes, some are dealt a tougher hand in life than others. But, ultimately, if you go about life with a positive attitude, and have faith in people and treat them nicely, you will mostly succeed. I've been to all of the tackle shops in all of the neighborhoods talked about in this thread. I had one bad experience with Mr Kim but have had 4 good ones. The first one was the bad one. If I had let that keep me from going back, I wouldn't have had the 4 good ones. I'm just rambling, so I'll stop now...


----------



## MisterBrown

supercast said:


> Why as black folks we allows other people to come in our neighborhoods treat us with disrespect and we continue to love them as long as they give us the hog belly and feet to eat


That's because the "bad" side of our culture treats those people with disrespect. Plain and simple. You get out of a relationship what you put into it. And I know in those neighborhoods you deal with a bunch of ignorant domestic insurgents who can be aggressive and disrespectful.


----------



## MulGoGi

HuskyMD said:


> Now, after the separation, I'm in a trailer park, and it's 50-50. What I have learned is there are people (white and minorities) who are nice, down to Earth people who are just trying to get by. Then there are racist as chit people (also white and minorities)


Just out of curiosity... have you ever seen an asian family in a trailer park?


----------



## Mastrbaitr

MulGoGi said:


> Just out of curiosity... have you ever seen an asian family in a trailer park?


Yes. North Carolina.


----------



## Dave.b

The problem with people like Supercast is they revile others for behavior they exhibit themselves.


----------



## doomdealer

Mastrbaitr said:


> Hog belly is bacon dumbass.......and pigs feet are eaten around the world and if you go to honey pig on rt 40(Korean BBQ spot) ask for the pigs feet. If you got the balls order some veal intestines to grill up. Very tasty no bull****. If you would like I can educate you on different foods you can try from around the world right here in MD. You game? When should we meet up? One more thing you never answered what you do to elevate black folks since your sick and tired if seeing others abused. I'm sure you don't just complain about problems right? So what is it that you do to help again?


I'm getting hungry here. Love me some Korean food.


----------



## PandaBearJeff

Honey Pig is pretty dank. Same korean woman owns 3 now... started with 1 in Annandale. Now she's raking in money $$$$

All that $$$ and no class. hahaha

Now thats the american dream right there.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

PandaBearJeff said:


> Honey Pig is pretty dank. Same korean woman owns 3 now... started with 1 in Annandale. Now she's raking in money $$$$
> 
> All that $$$ and no class. hahaha
> 
> Now thats the american dream right there.



Damn right.....however just because we can, should we? Karmas a bitch.


----------



## MulGoGi

Mastrbaitr said:


> Yes. North Carolina.


Wow... NC has asians?


----------



## MulGoGi

PandaBearJeff said:


> Honey Pig is pretty dank. Same korean woman owns 3 now... started with 1 in Annandale. Now she's raking in money $$$$
> 
> All that $$$ and no class. hahaha
> 
> Now thats the american dream right there.


I wanna live an american dream where the grass is green and girls are pretty. Take me home yeah baby yeah.


----------



## 1obxnut

MulGoGi said:


> Just out of curiosity... have you ever seen an asian family in a trailer park?


Mt. Vernon, VA


----------



## Mastrbaitr

MulGoGi said:


> Wow... NC has asians?


Not many but they are their.


----------



## QBALL

HuskyMD said:


> I was born white and upper middle class. I went to high school in a tiny town where there were only about 90 people in my graduating class. Of the 90 of us, there was one mulata, one hispanic girl from Panama who did not speak any spanish, no Asians, and the rest of us were white. You could drive 30 minutes away and be in an area where there were almost no white people. It was extremely segregated and mostly based on income. After college I moved to the DC area where I went to work as a fed, had kids, and supported a family with one income. I've always lived in neighborhoods where I was the minority as a white person until the last 6 years. Now, after the separation, I'm in a trailer park, and it's 50-50. What I have learned is there are people (white and minorities) who are nice, down to Earth people who are just trying to get by. Then there are racist as chit people (also white and minorities) who grew up hating other people for no good reason. These people are rarely happy and rarely succeed in life. Sadly, these people generally have their parents, gangs, or mentors to thank for these beliefs. growing up in an all white school and not being around many minorities, I heard inappropriate racist jokes and stereotypes in school over the years. It took life experiences to unlearn these stereotypes. I've since lived in South America for two years - spending time in Uruguay, Argentina, and Brazil. I am fluent in Spanish. I love other cultures and listen to music from other countries. However, reading the crap on this board and in this thread doesn't exactly inspire and restore my faith in humanity. The hatred is strong here. Yes, some are dealt a tougher hand in life than others. But, ultimately, if you go about life with a positive attitude, and have faith in people and treat them nicely, you will mostly succeed. I've been to all of the tackle shops in all of the neighborhoods talked about in this thread. I had one bad experience with Mr Kim but have had 4 good ones. The first one was the bad one. If I had let that keep me from going back, I wouldn't have had the 4 good ones. I'm just rambling, so I'll stop now...


very well said HUSKYMD...ive read quite a few posts that i saw were full of hate and i was surprised that the admin allows this type of stuff to stay posted as it normally just leads to more hate and more problems. i try to give everyone a chance and treat people the way id prefer to be treated. id fish with you anytime!


----------



## Stinky_Pete

I like the guy and have never had a problem with him. He has always shone me kindness. 

I ask him about his grandson and he remembers me always, even giving me a copy of my fishing licence for free when I lost mine. 

Race talk really stinks - there is only one race. 

Join it.


----------



## QBALL

so true @ stinky pete


----------

